# Mclean Bowman Ranch



## tobyhamrick (Mar 8, 2005)

Is that a good ranch to hunt for the price?? I am not that concerned with anything over 130 (the whole big deer syndrome), just need to find a good place to hunt for a couple of days with a client or by myself. I checked out there web page and it seems pretty good.

Any feedback is appreciated as well as alternatives. Need to book something quick or do it next year.

Thanks

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've never been on that ranch, but it's a constant producer and is certainly in a good area. Should be worth a shot.

TH


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

And Bowman's daughter is super fine.

Hal


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Try Cotton Mesa ranch in Corsicana

Charlie


----------



## rem260man (Jan 17, 2005)

And Bowman's daughter is SUPER fine

Ha Ha !!!


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

*And in case you didn't know.....*

Marrs Bowman is SUPER fine!

What does a weekend on the Bowman ranch set an ole boy back theses days? lol


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Somebody hep me!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Lord have MERCY,.... The BEAUTY and the Beast !!!!!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

nice rack!

and the deer is not bad either


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Great hunting and even better scenery!!


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Fine*

Did anyone mention that Bowman 
Chick is SUPERFINE?


----------



## murff13 (Jun 28, 2005)

*another photo*

Here is another photo of her.


----------



## surf-n-turf (Mar 19, 2005)

dang! she's Super Fine


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Really Nice,.... I'll Leave it at That !!


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Have some more pics, but cannot figure out how to put into a post.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Thats the best looking cross-eyed chick I have ever seen! 

Sorry, that first pic made me do it.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

lol @ deke


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I'd Like to Crosssssssssss, uhh never mind its all good ..!!!


----------



## murff13 (Jun 28, 2005)

*dam found another 1*

My stalking has proceeded to the next level. Just kidding.


----------



## jeepin1000 (Jun 16, 2005)

deke said:


> Thats the best looking cross-eyed chick I have ever seen!
> 
> Sorry, that first pic made me do it.


LOL......................


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thats one lucky girl to get to hunt all those fine animals--how much ya wanta bet she can out-hunt some of us! You go girl-congrats to you and your family!


----------

